# What power scope and where do you set it on your main rifle?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey,

I am purhcasing a new rifle for deer hunting and longer range target shooting. It is a heavy barrel .308 Savage 12FLP left hand Accu-trigger. Being a Rabbit Choker, I grew up in the shotgun zone in SW MN. So I have little expreience with rifles and scopes at all.

Anyhow, I have found 3 great deals on scopes:

3.5-10x40, 4.5-14x42, and 6-24x42. I am leaning towards the latter as it is smokin' hot deal on a really sweet scope. But am concerned about being over magnified for practical field use.

What do you guys run? And if it is variable, where do you usually leave it set?

This is sure to be a can of worms, but any and all info is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

RC


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Robert

I own the later power, great scope. It is the one scope I am happiest with out of many I own. Also, I am currently in the middle of purchasing your second option. 
The power of the scope is a factor when choosing but also, I think others will back me on this, quality of the lenses is even more important. So choosing the brand generally will play a big role in your choice.
Where you leave them set is personal preference, between my sons and I we prefer to leave them at about the 7 power setting and adjust accordingly if there is time when taking our shot.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The quatlity of the scopes is just about equal. 1 Leupold and 2 sightrons. I left that info out on purpose so this doesn't spiral into a "brand x is better than brand y" thing. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

All my rifles have 3x12-56 scopes n them. That being said, I usually "leave" them on 5x until I get to where I will be sitting. Then I will leave it there until I see a shot farther out.

Don't get to your stand and crank it up to 12... you may have an opportunity present itself at 10 yards and not have time to change magnifications.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a 3X9


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a Winchester in 308 with the heavy 24 inch barrel. I have setteled on a 3-12 scope for this gun. I purchased this gun for longer range deer hunting from a stand many years ago. At one time I had a 6-24 on it for longer range crow and fox hunting. In the winter, I could use the 24x in the cold weather. Many times during warmer weather shooting, 12-14x is about all I can get without distortion due to heat waves. For deer, a top end of 12-14x is all you will need. I have attempted to hunt deer with high power scopes in the 24-32x range, and I have finally come to the conclusion that 12x is more than I need for my deer hunting. SAve your $$$$ and get a range finder use 12-14x as your top end, and know where your bullet is going.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert

I have a few 3X9, but prefer 4X16 scopes. If I am walking in cover where shots could be under 100 yards I will carry the rifle with the scope on the lowest setting. That is my only complaint about the 6X24. I like 24 for top end, but don't like 6 being the lowest power. My 308 long range has a 4.5 X 14 and my 300 heavy barrel win mag has a 4 X 16. I have one 6.5 X 20 Nikon on a 22-250. I use it for prairie dogs, fox, coyote. I normally carry five or six rifles in the truck when I go coyote hunting. When I walk I carry a Winchester Featherweight 223 with a 4 X 16 cheap Tasco. It will shoot minute of fox to 500 yards, so even though cheap it works. Yup, I have some cheap scopes too. I carry extra rifles just for fun. One day while driving to where I wanted to hunt I seen a coyote sitting like a dog on a far hillside. I stopped the truck, run a range (460 yards), walked across the ditch, stuck my barrel under the fence, dropped my bipod, and the coyote got up turned 90 degrees to the right and sat back down, like he was ignoring me. I don't like to be ignored like that so a 50 gr Ballistic Tip through his shoulders showed him the error of his judgment.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

"Minute of fox"

OMG that is hilarious! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Thanks everyone for all of your help. I was a bit wary of the practicality of a 6-24.

I think I have finally settled on the 4.5-14x42 Sightron with target turrets. Now if I can get him down to $250...............he is at $275 shipped now.

Sent the money order for the Savage today. Yippee!

RC


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I also liked the MOF rather than MOA :lol: .Where we hunt it is mostly wooded,but on ocasion we hunt more open stuff.I made the mistake when I was younger leaving my 3X9 on 9 while still hunting.A nice buck walked about 30-40 yards away,I pulled up,and all I seen was brown.I leave it on 3 power now until a longer shot presents itself.Then I crank it up to 9.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

3x9 Burris. Its always set on 6x.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

MOF! thats great!

Practicaly speaking, if its good enough to make a clean kill on a fox at 100 yards, its good enough for real-world shooting situations. MOF is practical!

MOF is the new standard! MOF I SAY!


----------

